# '96 Sentra speedometer



## techwiz (Dec 5, 2004)

Could anyone tell me where the speedometer sensor is located on a '96 Sentra?


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Moved to B14 forum. The newbie forum isn't the best place to ask questions about your car.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

If you have to remove it, remove the single bolt. If you have never taken it out, its going to be a pain in the ass to get out. There is an O-ring around the sensor that tends to get stuck pretty good in the tranny. Just keep at it. Pull upwards, try not to go side to side or turning it to much, you might break the plug.


----------



## UofLsentra (May 25, 2003)

Did you check engine light come on and throw a speedometer code? Mine did and my speedo would read 0mph like 3% of the time I drive. I took apart the instrument panel, pushed all the wires in firmly, and the check engine light turned off and speedo hasn't messed up since.


----------



## TeKKiE (Aug 8, 2006)

Not to bring a "graveyard" post back from the dead, but I have a question pertaining to the speed sensor. 

The problem I am having (Could it be the speed sensor?) is that my speedometer does not work for the first 10~15 minutes of driving. After at least 10~15 minutes, it will function, though only if I travel at least 20mph or faster. Could this be the speed sensor? Or could it possibly be the cluster? (Maint. advisor at local Nissan dealer stated that it's more than likely the cluster, which I don't believe).


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

I'd hook up a scan tool and then drive, while checking if road speed value is present. you might have a bad cluster.


----------



## TeKKiE (Aug 8, 2006)

Just an update, I removed the VSS from the tranny as per the HAYNES manual, and checked for the .5vAC current while slowly turning the gear. It provided the correct voltage. I also ohm'd out the connector and received less than 100ohms. This tells me that the VSS is good, so I need to look into the cluster?

One more question, I felt into the port where the VSS sits, and the gear that turns the VSS had a little bit of play up and down. Is this normal? I'm hoping it is so I can buy a cheap cluster on Ebay and have this issue resolved.


----------



## TeKKiE (Aug 8, 2006)

bumpety bump. I pulled the instrument cluster out at work today, and removed/reconnected all connectors to the cluster, just for grins. No change. I was looking in the back of the Haynes manual and it appears that there is some sort of relay/transformer connected to the speedometer that runs from the ECM. There is the same connection from the actual VSS to the ECM. I wasn't aware that there was a relay/transformer in the loop with the VSS? Where can I find this component? I looked around the engine bay in all of the fusible link boxes and didn't see anything related to VSS. I also looked in the fuse panel inside the dash and didn't find anything there either. 

Thoughts? I am now crossing my fingers that I have a sticking relay/transformer, and when enough heat is applied after running it releases.


----------



## TeKKiE (Aug 8, 2006)

SOLVED:

Upon closer inspection of the gear assy on the VSS, I noticed that there is a part that is somewhat concave, although not torn, shaved clean. I purchased one for $30 at a junk yard off of a 97 200sx tranny, and installed it, now speed is reported correctly \o/


----------



## CannibalCorpse (Oct 2, 2006)

vss for a 95-96 ga-16 200sx costs 37$ at the dealer . Online stores like nissanparts2u & 1stAAANissanPrts list it for under 27$ (excluding shipping & Taxes) This part seems to break more often (one with the most posts on this forum)so I think its best to get a new one. 

VSS for 200sx-SE 1.6 (08-1995 to 05-1996)

Part Number 32702-92B416
Part Description: Pinion Assembly

I might be wrong that there may be one more type of VSS on 95-99 1.6's The dealer wanted to know if its a 95 or 96up model.


----------



## TeKKiE (Aug 8, 2006)

CannibalCorpse said:


> vss for a 95-96 ga-16 200sx costs 37$ at the dealer . Online stores like nissanparts2u & 1stAAANissanPrts list it for under 27$ (excluding shipping & Taxes) This part seems to break more often (one with the most posts on this forum)so I think its best to get a new one.
> 
> VSS for 200sx-SE 1.6 (08-1995 to 05-1996)
> 
> ...


Mine came from a 99 Sentra transmission. Exactly the same.

I even walked around with various trannies, and most are the same, except for the maxima and altima, where the bracket looks different. 

Either way, it was fixed a while back


----------

